# Tagalog : Merry Christmas



## fish41

Hi, could anyone let me know how to say 
"Merry Christmas"  and "Happy New Year!" in tagalog.

Are there any other common christmas greeting phrases in the Philippines.

Thanks


----------



## Whodunit

I found:

Maligayang Pasko! - Merry Christmas!
Masaganang Bagong Taon! - Happy New Year!

But you should have it proofed by a native speaker of Tagalog.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I found:
> 
> Maligayang Pasko! - Merry Christmas!
> Masaganang Bagong Taon! - Happy New Year!
> 
> But you should have it proofed by a native speaker of Tagalog.


 
Both are correct but for Happy New Year, it is more common to hear Manigong Bagong Taon. Both are synonymous.

In Ilonggo, my native language:

Merry Christmas - Malipayon nga Pascua
Happy New Year - Mahamungayaon nga Bag-ong Tuig


----------

